# What name brand of grunt tube do you use ?



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Just curious of what kind of calls you guys use for deer? Thanks......... Rich


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Good question Rich, I was looking at them the other day trying to decide which one to buy. I held off because I've been burnt by calls that sounded like shoot. The more expensive ones sometimes aren't any better than the cheap ones.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

modern game calls !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I use a Quakerboy doe in heat bleat around the rut. Tried another brand and ya it was like shoot. With the QB I acually called a 8pt off a doe from just behind her. Not sure the brand of grunt but again had another that 2 blows and the reeds stuck from moisture, not spit. Also have a fawn bleat looks like it is made from 2" of an alum. arrow with a plastic mouth piece.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

i like primos and they are decent priced


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Knight and Hale


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I got a Primos call which I've owned for 5 years or so. Bleated in 4 does at once last year with it................Rich


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Yea, Rich, that's the one a Primos, doe-in-heat can, terrible thing. Sometimes it would work and other time it would hit-skip when turned. I will not buy another Primos. It helps if you buy a call if you can test it in the store. I would not even think of trying a mounth call but the cans you can turn over. The Primos worked in the store, but after couple flips it quit. What ja gona do, everything is just junk, some junk is more expensive that other junk, but everthing is junk.


----------

